# ATE super blue, motul 5.1, OR RBF 600???? please help



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

Okay i have 2 containers of ate super blue sitting in my garage sealed, and never opened. But after reading a few posts on clutch squeeking, and looking at the heat ranges for dry/wet boiling temps, i've started to take a look at the fluids Motul offers.
The 5.1 seems to have lower temperatures both and dry and wet than the RBF 600, however the 600 is labeled as a "racing fluid". My question is is the water absorbtion of the RBF 600 much higher than the 5.1 or ate super blue? or is it labeled racing just b/c it has a higher dry/wet boiling point?
I will hopefully be road racing my car in 20 minute heats this summer a few times, and drive extreemly hard on the street, as in rotors glow bright orange on occasion. I plan on changing my fluid once a year. Please give me some advise thank you!


----------



## scolen2 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: ATE super blue, motul 5.1, OR RBF 600???? please help (Banditt007)*

Well, I’ve been using Mot 5.1 for years now with no issues. Both on the track and long hard runs over 500 miles long, it's held up great. The 600 is crazy temp stuff, but unnecessary unless you run 30 minute races at full pace. The 5.1 stuff was designed to be less viscous for anti-lock systems like the dot 4 stuff, but more heat resistant like the race fluids. I've never used the 600 in my VW, but it's used on a few racecars and bikes. 
I recently just put on new rotors and pads and thought I would try the blue stuff I'm always hearing about. I actually just noticed the clutch squeaking the other day, I thought I just didn't get all of the air out... So I guess I don't suck at bleeding after all! I actually liked the stuff, and it was cool to see just how long it took to flush the system, but if this squeaking doesn’t stop I'll probably go back to the 5.1. Does anyone have a reason for the squeaking?
P.S. 5.1 is pretty expensive so look around, some places have it pretty damn cheap. Just only use it if' it's a nice light goldn color like light beer, cuase if it's a deep gold then it's been sitting around on the shelf too long and that's why it was cheap.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: ATE super blue, motul 5.1, OR RBF 600???? please help (scolen2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sector7g (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: ATE super blue, motul 5.1, OR RBF 600???? please help (scolen2)*

the clutch squeeking problem is also inherent in some audi A4s and b5 passats. i heard that it has something to do with the dye. have fun trying to get it out...it took my brother a good 3 flushes before he was reasonably satisfied that he got it all out.
I have been running the rbf 600 since about august of last year without any problems. was on the track for 6 25 minute sessions with no brake fade and ctechs on the front at watkins glen. i think i paid about $75 for 3 liters of it...


----------



## Dansk Ventoe (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: ATE super blue, motul 5.1, OR RBF 600???? please help (Banditt007)*

Well sans the road racing I can tell you that super blue works great. I have gone out and mobbed hard many of times with my brakes and had *0* fluid problems. I.E. 5-10 120-60 and several 100-0, and then driving around hard and ended getting 15mpg for 3/8 of a tank. Cost wise the super blue is great stuff as well.


_Modified by Dansk Ventoe at 10:25 AM 2-27-2004_


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: ATE super blue, motul 5.1, OR RBF 600???? please help (Dansk Ventoe)*

bump anyone compare super blue and RBF 600? if so post your findings.


----------



## scolen2 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: ATE super blue, motul 5.1, OR RBF 600???? please help (Banditt007)*

I think we already did... besides it really dosn't matter unless you have a crazy heavy race car on the track at full pace. So the differnce is that one is blue and one costs too much for what you use. Other then the price, 600 picks up moisture faster then the others, but if you bleed twice a year you won't care. If you have a friend that can get the 600 cheap then go for it, otherwise I have always been happy with 5.1 anyway and on anything I've owned. So far the blue is fine and kinda cool to bleed with, but the sqeek is a bit annoying.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: ATE super blue, motul 5.1, OR RBF 600???? please help (scolen2)*

alright cool. I want to use the blue but think i will go w/ the motul products b/c the squeeking thing dosent sound like something that can be at best just an annoying sound. 
Any other fluids that compare to the above mentioned or exceed them in performance? And would be okay to wait a year to change out the fluid? Thanks. ......Just seeing what options are out there so far i'm leaning towards motul 5.1 dosent need to be bled every few months, has pretty much same temp range as the super blue, and dosent cause any squeeking. sound good to me!



_Modified by Banditt007 at 12:28 AM 3-9-2004_


----------



## scolen2 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: ATE super blue, motul 5.1, OR RBF 600???? please help (Banditt007)*

BTW... the squeeking is more of a feeling then audible after a few hours of use. It seams to only show it's self right at the frition point and if moving the pedle very slowly.


----------

